# My best friend.



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I couldn't let this day go past without saying something.

Five years ago today I lost my best friend. He had struggled with his health for a while but on this weekend he gave me the look that said I've had enough; and I had to keep a promise that I had made to him.. I knew I had to let him go.

Oscar was a dog and I know that doesn't mean much to some people but to me it makes no difference to me saying he was my best friend..

I'm not angry that they don't understand I'm sad for them. Sad that they have never understood the special bond and the unconditional love there is between a dog and a human.

So at 9.10am Oscar passed away and I spent the day crying and putting together this memorial.

The following day I stood at my door wondering how to face the world without my best friend at my side. I took a deep breath and stepped into the street and saw a huge rainbow spanning the sky..

I'm not a believer but in this case I took it as a little gift from my darling boy. You will understand if you watch his memorial.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a lovely tribute to him!

He was a gorgeous boy - love his "cocky" ear! 

Very sorry for your loss, but you are so right .....

Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Beautiful tribute @dorrit . Thinking of you x


----------



## Derby103 (Oct 29, 2017)

I really enjoyed that, dorrit. Oscar was a darling dog, and he looks like he enjoyed his life very much.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I got to work at 9 this morning., Took off my coat and sat down to be greeted by this view out the window... I got my rainbow again this year.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Aww that's a lovely tribute @dorrit

Oscar looked like a lovely boy, sorry for your loss


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a beautiful tribute - you obviously loved your handsome Oscar at so much xx


----------



## Caroline Bell (Mar 14, 2017)

hi i read your post and i could relate to this.i lost my jake in march and where he was lying in the garden since 3 feathers have fallen in the exact place.this has helped a little.jake was my best friend just like oscar was yours.i watched your memorial and i was crying.what a beautiful dog oscar was. jake was a cauli cross with an alsatian.i couldnt of asked for a great bond we had.7 months now and i still cry and think of him every day.we spent so much time together and i was too engrossed in our time together not about it coming to an end.i was too nieve.what a lovrly rainbow to see and also when you are in work.it must give you some comfort.did you get another dog.i cant seem to get past the grief.thanx for listening.im under the heading on page 5 heartbroken and devastated.thanx again caroline xx


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

@caroline 
Hi Caroline, Im so sorry to hear about you losing Jake and I do understand how heartbroken you must be. You know I got Oscar for my birthday in oct 2001 after a break in at my house. We had lost our dog Max in July 2001 and when I went to the rescue and we adopted Oscar I said to my husband 'just dont expect me to love him like I loved Max' I think Oscar heard me because he seemed to make it his mission to be everything to me. At the time he died we had 3 dogs (Oscar) Benny and Remy who seemed to loose a spark after he went , even the parrot plucked out his feathers as if he was also in mourning, I lost Remy in 2015 and in June 2016 Benny died aged 15. Although like you I was heartbroken and totally wrapped in grief I knew there would be another dog because without a dog Im only half a person.... 
In sept last year Murphy came along and I have to say that he has helped so much by showing us all those familiar walks and places through young eyes, Benny plodded along Murphy races, Benny walked carefully round the mud Murphy ploughs through it. You never really let them go but you learn from each one and that helps you be a better dog parent when the time is right for the next one. Good luck on your journey of healing.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Took me 9 years to say we would have another dog after 12 years with the last one.

Other dogs needed me though... we have 3 rescues


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss - this is my first Christmas without Barns, honestly do not know how I will cope or even if there will be a Christmas. I still cannot deal with his passing, even though I know and understand not all our furbabies can stay around forever.


----------



## Caroline Bell (Mar 14, 2017)

hi dorrit thank you for your reply and sharing your story.i can say you have given so much time and a good life to your dogs.also to be able to get murphyonly time will tell if we get another dog.thanx again caroline xx


----------

